# Sneaky way to tire the kids out/occupy them



## whateverdidiwants (Jan 2, 2003)

My 5 year old dd was being hyper and clingy the other day while I was trying to get a few things done, so I put my pedomoter on her and said "Let's play a game and see how high you can make the numbers go!". For 10 minutes she gladly ran around to make the numbers go up, and I was able to get the things done that I needed to.


----------



## wednesday (Apr 26, 2004)

I love it! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## VisionaryMom (Feb 20, 2007)

Yep, we ask DS to run get things when we're trying to get chores done. He runs EVERYWHERE so it's pretty easy to get him to do it.

We were at an indoor playground recently and a woman said to her daughter, "honey, don't run. You'll get tired." DH and I cracked up. That's one of the benefits for us.


----------



## MCR (Nov 20, 2001)

Thats a great idea, I have one in a drawer somewhere.
Dh is my toddler wearer outer. The other week while we were out he and Dd(3) went up and down the stairs a bazillion times. She loved it and was so ready for bed at 7pm. I love my Dh


----------



## boringscreenname (Sep 26, 2007)

When my youngest brother was little, I used to get him to burn off energy by helping me do chores around the house. He thought it was the greatest thing ever to run all the folded laundry to the correct rooms, and he loved pouring detergent in the washing machine, pushing the buttons on the machines, and switching the clothes from the washer to the dryer.

After awhile he demanded money, so I gave him my pocket change and he'd run around exclaiming "Look I got a quarter, I'm rich!" Ah the joys of child labor.


----------



## Rio Mama (Apr 9, 2006)

That's awesome! Gotta find where I put that pedometer...


----------



## CheapPearls (Aug 7, 2007)

Oo good idea. I have one but I'll have to buy another one or risk a meltdown from one of my boys. Haha.

Lately I have been having them stomp like a dinosaur, hop like a bunny, march like a soldier, etc while I'm getting chores done.


----------



## pigpokey (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrandiRhoades* 

We were at an indoor playground recently and a woman said to her daughter, "honey, don't run. You'll get tired." DH and I cracked up. That's one of the benefits for us.

Unless that little girl had a medical condition, that is one seriously mislead mom. Of course exercise just leaves you able to exercise more the next time. So let that be a warning to you guys ... LOL


----------



## mumm (May 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boringscreenname* 
When my youngest brother was little, I used to get him to burn off energy by helping me do chores around the house. He thought it was the greatest thing ever to run all the folded laundry to the correct rooms, and he loved pouring detergent in the washing machine, pushing the buttons on the machines, and switching the clothes from the washer to the dryer.


I used to do that with my son. He'd put the laundry away 1 item at a time!

With a crawling kid- get one of those laser lights for playing with dogs and cats. Keep it moving while they try to "catch" it. Fun for everyone.


----------



## Hippie Mama in MI (Jan 15, 2008)

When my 17mo (who runs like a rabbit) is desperately wired and Mommy is about ready to drop, we play Merry Go Round. I sit in my swivel office chair and stick my legs out in front of me. Then DS pushes my legs around and around in circles, shrieking with glee as I enjoy a few moments of relaxation. Plus it stretches my hamstrings!










Kady


----------



## Hippie Mama in MI (Jan 15, 2008)

rry, I should have put this in my first post but just remembered:

When my cousins Mikey and Ricky were 7 years old and holy terrors, bursting with malicious energy, you couldn't turn your back on them for a moment (lest the house be burned down). Finally I hit on an idea that made watching them a breeze: a game we called "Houdini."

I gave them 15 feet of rope and told them about Harry Houdini, the great escape master. Then I suggested they take turns tying each other up, and seeing how long it took the other to escape. The only rule was that they couldn't tie the knots so tight that they hurt each other. It worked; it entertained them for HOURS, and they adored it! In fact, the next time they came over to my house they started begging to play Houdini right away!

When their mother walked in and observed her son tying her other son firmly to a chair, she said, "I should have thought of that years ago."


----------



## mammal_mama (Aug 27, 2006)

I love the idea of helping a child to find interesting things that engage her, as well as enabling other family members to meet their own needs: I just have a problem with calling it "sneaky." Maybe I'm too hung up on words -- but it sounds too much to me like the conventional paradigm where parents are on one side, kids are on the other, and each side tries to "trick" the other into cooperating.

Since your dd was acting hyper and clingy -- it sounds like she very likely was bored, and was needing some help finding a new interest. You did a great job of helping her find that interest, and it's also great that it freed you up to do what you needed to do. I'd just like to ask you to re-think the whole "sneaky" concept.


----------



## AloeVera (Jan 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hippie Mama in MI* 
rry, I should have put this in my first post but just remembered:

When my cousins Mikey and Ricky were 7 years old and holy terrors, bursting with malicious energy, you couldn't turn your back on them for a moment (lest the house be burned down). Finally I hit on an idea that made watching them a breeze: a game we called "Houdini."

I gave them 15 feet of rope and told them about Harry Houdini, the great escape master. Then I suggested they take turns tying each other up, and seeing how long it took the other to escape. The only rule was that they couldn't tie the knots so tight that they hurt each other. It worked; it entertained them for HOURS, and they adored it! In fact, the next time they came over to my house they started begging to play Houdini right away!

When their mother walked in and observed her son tying her other son firmly to a chair, she said, "I should have thought of that years ago."


Oooooh! I'm going to remember this game for when I watch my brother's kids! This would be perfect for them.

And I LOVE the pedometer thing! I'm definitely going to have to remember that.


----------



## karina5 (Apr 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whateverdidiwants* 
My 5 year old dd was being hyper and clingy the other day while I was trying to get a few things done, so I put my pedomoter on her and said "Let's play a game and see how high you can make the numbers go!". For 10 minutes she gladly ran around to make the numbers go up, and I was able to get the things done that I needed to.











Love it! I have a super high energy DS so I will take notes here...


----------

